# Fahrtechnik downhill trainieren?



## ramanujan (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem bei schwierigeren Abfahrten. Wenns steil, mit vielen Steinen, Wurzeln, ... runtergeht trau ich mich noch nicht so richtig    
Wie trainiert ihr denn so was? Ich hab mir schon mal überlegt, ob ich mir ein paar Protektoren zulegen soll und mal mit meinem CC-Bike in einen Bikepark gehen soll? (Bad Wildbad wäre in der Nähe)
Macht das Sinn, oder mach ich mir da bei den Abfahrten nur mein Material kaputt?
Was muss man eigentlich für normale Marathons alles fahren können? Wie sehen schwierige Abfahrten auf Marathons aus?

Grüße, Jens


----------



## FeierFox (27. Juli 2005)

Lenker festhalten und ab geht die Post! So fahre ich.

Trainieren kann man sowas gut, indem man sich sehr schwere DH's sucht und diese dann langsam runterfährt. Und das wieder, und wieder, und wieder....
Das trainiert die Fahrtechnik im allgemeinen.
Ansonsten halt das Tempo auf Abfahrten über die Monate langsam erhöhen, oder der ultimative Tipp: Fahr ein paar kleine CC Rennen mit. Da kannst du gar nicht mehr anders als mit vollem Rohr runter.
Ansonsten: üben bis der Arzt kommt, und immer schön mutig den Berg runter. Das wird schon mit der Zeit.   

J:H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (27. Juli 2005)

Aufjeden Fall Üben Üben Üben das ist das A und O des Technik erlernens.
Ansonsten wenn du gerne noch schönes Videomaterial dazu haben willst kauf dir "Fundamentals" 



> Filmed all around the world and featuring expert advice and tips from the fastest riders on the planet- Greg Minnar, Eric Carter, Brian Schmidt, Will Longden, Martin Murray, Dale Holmes, Fabien Barel, Gee and Dan Atherton- Fundamentals covers cornering, jumping, downhilling sections, pedalling, manuallling, riding technical sections, slow sections, fast sections, and more.
> Bike set-up is also heavily featured, from suspension tune to tyre choice, brakes, correct sizing, and more, for racing or just for riding trails.


----------



## ramanujan (27. Juli 2005)

Einfach runterfahren trau ich mich ja nicht    Und langsam ist genau das Problem. Ich hab da ein Stück 45° Gefälle auf lockerem/sandigen Waldboden mit fiesen Steinen drin. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich da ohne Überschlag bremsen soll   Theoretisch ist mir das ja schon klar dass das funktioniern müsste, aber wenn man obsen steht und runterschaut ist das was ganz anderes


----------



## alöx (27. Juli 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach runterfahren trau ich mich ja nicht    Und langsam ist genau das Problem. Ich hab da ein Stück 45° Gefälle auf lockerem/sandigen Waldboden mit fiesen Steinen drin. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich da ohne Überschlag bremsen soll   Theoretisch ist mir das ja schon klar dass das funktioniern müsste, aber wenn man obsen steht und runterschaut ist das was ganz anderes



Aber sobald man rollt bzw fährt ist es wieder was anderes und du willst mehr mehr mehr.  Einfach drauflos. Popo hintern Sattel und Bremsen schleifen lassen.


----------



## namelessRider (27. Juli 2005)

Zum Üben eignen sich auch sehr gut die lokalen Dual- und BikerX-Kurse. Die gibts ja mittlerweile legal oder geduldet an jedem Hang (zumindest hier im Ruhrgebiet).
Da hast du kurze Steilstücke, kleinere Drops, enge Kurven u.s.w. auf engstem Raum. Das ganze meist auf losem Schotter oder Kies. Da lässt sich fast alles kontrolliert üben und zum Ausgleich gehts meist über kurze Anstiege wieder nach oben  .
Musst vielleicht 'nen Zeitpunkt abpassen, wo die Kidddies nicht unterwegs sind, sonst ist es einfach zu voll und zu hektisch für gezieltes Training.

Wenn du sonst irgendwelche ruhigen Abfahrten kennst geht's natürlich auch da.

Prinzipiell kannst du das ganze in drei Phasen teilen: 1)vorsichtig runtertasten um dir selbst klarzumachen, dass es fahrbar ist; 2)kontrolliert und flüssig runterfahren und 3)versuchen so fix wie möglich (aber auf dem Bike  ) runterzukommen.
Phase 1) braucht sicher am meisten Überwindung, aber wenn du das 4-5 mal hinter dich gebracht hast gehts meist kontinuierlich besser.

Es kann auch nicht schaden ab und zu mal zu fallen, speziell bei langsamem Tempo verlierst du dadurch die Panik vor 'nem Sturz.
Protektoren sind nicht verkehrt, spätestens im Bikepark aber absolute Pflicht. 
Um das Material würd ich mich nicht zu sehr sorgen. Du fährst am Anfang eh die Chickenways und keine Megakicker oder 5m-Drops. Nimm dir aber 'n paar Ohrstöpsel mit wegen der blöden Kommentare  !


----------



## namelessRider (27. Juli 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach runterfahren trau ich mich ja nicht    Und langsam ist genau das Problem. Ich hab da ein Stück 45° Gefälle auf lockerem/sandigen Waldboden mit fiesen Steinen drin. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich da ohne Überschlag bremsen soll   Theoretisch ist mir das ja schon klar dass das funktioniern müsste, aber wenn man obsen steht und runterschaut ist das was ganz anderes


Nicht an der Kante Stehen bleiben. Du hast es dir ja angekuckt und meinst selbst es ist fahrbar. Einfach von ;nem STück weiter vorn anrollen, an der Kante Arsch übers Hinterrad (Sattel runter hilft gewaltig  ) und dann ruhig die Hinterradbremse zu machen (solange es geradeaus geht). Dann schliderst du ganz gemütlich runter.
Und dann gleich nochmal und nochmal, bis es Spaß macht


----------



## FeierFox (27. Juli 2005)

Das mit dem Fallen würd ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.

Bei mir war es so, dass nach meinem ersten CC Rennen die Welt gleich anders aussah: was vorher als fast unfahrbar galt, ist heute meine Lieblingsrunde. 
Leider stößt die Suche nach immer extremerem hier in Berlin schnell an ihre Grenzen.

Neulich war ich mal im Urlaub und hatte mein Bike mit, in einer Gegend die schon mehr Berge zu bieten hatte. Da hab ich mich dann auch mal DH's runtergestürzt, wo es mir die Sprache verschlagen hat und ich immer knapp am Abflug vorbei geschlittert bin.
Sowas trainiert natürlich auch, deshalb kann ich nur sagen was alle sagen: fahren ohne Ende. Und immer schön schwere Sachen. Auch wenns am Anfang kein Spaß macht, due wirst es lieben.  

Ansonsten frag doch ma die Spezis aus der DH Fraktion, die sind ja noch a bisl extremer drauf.

J:H


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss man eigentlich für normale Marathons alles fahren können? Wie sehen schwierige Abfahrten auf Marathons aus?



die meisten marathons sind technisch extrem langweilig. 
eine ausnahme bildet der bank1saar-marathon, da sind 2-3 stellen richtig cc-mässig. verblockte stufen kann man auch einfach so im wald an abhängen und böschungen üben. am besten in der gruppe, dann kann man gegenseitig kritisieren und wird auch gefunden, wenn man die grenze mal überschritten hat.

ich bin dieses jahr auch schon ein dutzend treppenstufen in einem marathon runtergefahren (saarschleife). da sowas auch in cc-rennen vorkommt, kann man unnatürliche hindernisse ruhig auch mal in touren einbauen (auch wenn der user "einheimischer" dann immer    )

technisch auch interessant soll der neustadt-marathon sein, ist doch fast um die ecke bei dir. frag doch mal im lokal-forum ob jemand die strecke mit dir abfährt


----------



## namelessRider (27. Juli 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Fallen würd ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.


Ich hab ja nicht empfohlen, er soll sich mit Tempo 70 abledern  .
Was ich meine ist, dass er beim vorichtigen Üben weniger verkrampft ist, wenn er weiß, dass es ist nicht tödlich ist mal umzufallen.
Es geht ja um Fahrtechnik allgemein und erstmal nich nur um Highspeed, dass kommt später .


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

namelessRider schrieb:
			
		

> und erstmal nich nur um Highspeed, dass kommt später .



allerdings finde ich schon, dass technik im marathon-bereich eher bedeutet einfache sachen extrem schnell zu fahren. bei cc-rennen werden anspruchsvolle strecken dann eher... na ja... auch schnell gefahren   aber nicht ganz so schnell wie beim marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2005)

Soll das heissen, dass bei Marathonrennen schneller gefahren wird als bei CC Rennen ?????????
Oder meintest Du evendül, dass CC Strecken anspruchsvoller sind als Marathonstrecken ?


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heissen, dass bei Marathonrennen schneller gefahren wird als bei CC Rennen ?????????
> Oder meintest Du evendül, dass CC Strecken anspruchsvoller sind als Marathonstrecken ?



aber unbedingt. 
gilt sicher nicht für jeden marathon bzw jedes cc-rennen. aber in der regel ist es aus meiner erfahrung heraus schon schon so.
viele cc-downhills sind meistens eng und nur max 50-60 meter lang, dann kommt ne richtungsänderung. 

auf der em-strecke in frammersbach als gegenbeispiel gab es eigentlich auf den trails nur geradeaus abfahrten, bei denen man einfach nur "aufmachen" musste. wie oben schon geschrieben, gibt es allerdings auch ausnahmen bei den strecken.


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2005)

Vergleich mal die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von CC und Marathon Rennen.

CC Strecken sind viel anspruchsvoller. Trotzdem wird beim CC schneller gefahren. Geht ja auch nicht so lang. Ausnahme sind vieleicht die Flachland-Waldautobahn-Marathons.

Und wenn ramanujan "nur" normale Marathons fahren will, sind Bikepark und "echte" CC Strecken zuviel des Guten.

Es sind wohl eher Single Trails die er üben sollte. Wobei bergauf üben genauso wichtig ist wie bergab. Jedes Absteigen kostet Zeit und Kraft. Hier geht es mehr um die Balance, wenn die Spur schmal, holprig und oft auch schlammig ist. Hier schnell und sicher zu fahren will geübt sein, vorallem wenn man erschöpft ist.

Schwierige Abfahrtspassagen auf Marathons gibt es wenig. Die typischen Schwarzwald-Marathons haben garkeine. Unsere Marathons in der Schweiz ein paar wenige.

Was es allerdings viel hat und wo Du viel Zeit verlieren kannst sind lange, mittelsteile Schotterabfahrten mit engen unübersichtlichen Kurven. Wenn Du das gut drauf hast ohne mit zu hohem Risiko zu fahren, kannst Du ruhig ein paarmal Absteigen und schieben.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

volle zustimmung in den punkten, was es für marathons zu trainieren gilt.  
aber genau das meinte ich ja, dass in marathons mittelschwere trails oft mit vollgas gefahren werden. bei cc-rennen in unserer gegend kommt das eher selten vor. in deidesheim war eine abfahrt mit 50-60 km/h topspeed und das war eher die ausnahme. sicher würde man in cc-rennen genauso schnell fahren, aber es fehlt meistens die möglichkeit dazu, weil die strecken zu verwinkelt sind. auf cc-strecken kann es bei extremen strecken schonmal einen 10 er schnitt geben, im marathon sollte es ja doch eher das doppelte sein. (aus meiner sicht eines hobby-fahrers   )


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2005)

Mit dem Schnitt hast Du recht. Da war ich vorlaut.

Ich hoffe bloss, ramanujan quält sich mit seinem Hardtail jetzt nicht im Bikepark.

Was mir geholfen hat "runter" sicherer zu werden war ein Variovorbau den ich dann zum üben hoch gedreht habe. Gibt ein sicherers Gefühl und hilft gegen Überschlagsgefühle. Desgleichen mal ein Riserbar dazu probieren.


----------



## GlanDas (27. Juli 2005)

hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem wie du,
hatte "angst" vor abfahrten und dachte das Rad wird das nicht mitmachen.
jetzt bretter ich aber strecken mit 55 runter die dazu noch kleine jumps und leider "regenrinnen" (vom wasser ausgespühlt rinnen) beinhalten.
Ist zwar gemein wenn mans net sieht und vorher die strecke noch nicht gefahren ist aber macht trotzdem fun. vorallem wenn man das alle mit V-Brakes macht und vor einem sich eine wand auftürmt   

Für den Anfang, schlag ich dir vor, kleine aber doch recht steile "abfahrten" zu machen, z.B. bei serpentinen einfach ein bischen schummeln   
Bekommst dann ein gefühl wie dein Bike reagiert.
Wenn du dabei keine probleme mehr hast, such dir eine abfallende lange strecke aus wo selten wer ist.
Die dann ein- zwei mal abfahren und nach großen Steinen Rillen etc ausschauhalten.
Dann einfach gas geben und nurnoch rollen lasse.
Konzentriert auf den weg schaun und es einfach genießen.
unten angekommen, denkste WOW   
Das dann öfters machen und schon wagste dich an Hänge ran an die du vorher nichtmal runtergeschaut hast   

Und kleiner Tipp, nie das Hinterrad blockieren, und NICHT BREMSEN
Wenn du "zu langsam" bist sind die chancen höher auf die fresse zu fliegen als wenn du schnell bist. Aber kommt auch auf das terrain an   

Also ab ans üben   

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramanujan (28. Juli 2005)

Hmmm, also mit Tempo 60 einigermaßen übersichtliche Wege runterzufahren, damit hab ich keine Probleme!    An meiner Problemstelle ists aber nur ein schmaler Trail mit Bäumen im Weg, Ich weiß nicht, ob "nicht bremsen" da der richtige Tip sein könnte. Abgesehen davon endet der Trail dann quer auf einem Waldweg. Spätestens dann muss ich gebremst haben   

@hubabuba: was spricht denn dagegen, sich wirklich mal im Bikepark zu "quälen"? Einfach nur die Tatsache, dass es zu schwierig für normale Marathons wäre?


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Im Bikepark killst Du Dein CC Bike und stehst eventuell im Weg rum.
In Ruhe und ohne Beobachtung/Erfolgsdruck im Wald üben finde ich besser.
Suche Dir Stellen wo Du Schritt für Schritt üben kannst.
Das 2. Befahren ist dann meistens schon Spass pur und man fragt sich wo das Problem lag. Dann ab zur nächsthöheren Schwierigkeit. Die bewältigten Stellen aber immer wieder üben und die Bikekontrolle verfeinern. Besonders wichtig finde ich solche "bezwungenen" Stellen später bei nassen Verhältnissen zu fahren.
Wenn Du Dich nach dem 3. oder 4. Mal immernoch unsicher fühlst, lass die Stelle oder probiere sie später nochmal.
Es gibt bei Dir in der Gegend sicher Singletrails wo Du in Ruhe üben kannst. 
Ich glaube einfach, dass bei zuviel Angst/Adrenalin der Lerneffekt ausbleibt. Und an einem Tag wirst Du eh nicht zum Crack.  Wenn Du den Kick suchst, dann natürlich ab in den Bikepark.


----------



## DH-Ralli (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bikepark killst Du Dein CC Bike und stehst eventuell im Weg rum.
> In Ruhe und ohne Beobachtung/Erfolgsdruck im Wald üben finde ich besser.
> Suche Dir Stellen wo Du Schritt für Schritt üben kannst.
> Das 2. Befahren ist dann meistens schon Spass pur und man fragt sich wo das Problem lag. Dann ab zur nächsthöheren Schwierigkeit. Die bewältigten Stellen aber immer wieder üben und die Bikekontrolle verfeinern. Besonders wichtig finde ich solche "bezwungenen" Stellen später bei nassen Verhältnissen zu fahren.
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Bikeparks sind Extrem-Areale die ein gewisses Mass an Fahrtechnik und Material vorrausetzen. Selbst mein stabiles DH-Bike habe ich in einem Bikepark innerhalb von 3 Jahren restlos kaputt gekriegt. Vor allen sind die Strecken aber relativ frequentiert und viele Anfänger reagieren meist hektsich nervös, wenn ein schneller Downhiller von hinten anprescht. Am besten einfach normale Touren fahren und dabei ein paar Trails in die Strecke einbauen. Vielleicht auch durch fahrtechnisch schwierige Beraufpassagen üben, das hilft dann oft auch für bergab. 

Um einen Einblick in Bikeparks zu bekommen, kannst Du meine Fotoseite mal anschauen


----------



## thesurge (1. August 2005)

Ich habe genau das umgekehrte Problem: bei sehr steilen Uphill Passagen komme ich nicht mehr rauf. Ich hab gestern eine Stelle xMal Probiert, aber keine Chance. Mit anlauf, verschiedenen Gängen, im stehen, im sitzen, gemischt ... im stehen geht meistens der Reifen, im sitzen bekomm ich Rückenlage und das bike steigt vorne auf ... den Sattel habe ich schon ganz nach vorne montiert, ist zwar besser aber auf den wirklich steilen stücken schaff ich es nicht rauf (fehlen noch 1-2meter).    

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tips wie ich solche stücke auch ohne schieben schaffe? Soll ich vorne und hinten den dämpfer blockieren oder aufmachen (ich hab zwar auch hier schon probiert aber leider hats nicht viel gebracht)?

cube comp, racing ralph, manitou black 100mm

thx max

PS: ich wollte absichtlich keinen neuen fred aufmachen.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. August 2005)

thesurge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe genau das umgekehrte Problem: bei sehr steilen Uphill Passagen komme ich nicht mehr rauf. Ich hab gestern eine Stelle xMal Probiert, aber keine Chance. Mit anlauf, verschiedenen Gängen, im stehen, im sitzen, gemischt ... im stehen geht meistens der Reifen, im sitzen bekomm ich Rückenlage und das bike steigt vorne auf ... den Sattel habe ich schon ganz nach vorne montiert, ist zwar besser aber auf den wirklich steilen stücken schaff ich es nicht rauf (fehlen noch 1-2meter).
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tips wie ich solche stücke auch ohne schieben schaffe? Soll ich vorne und hinten den dämpfer blockieren oder aufmachen (ich hab zwar auch hier schon probiert aber leider hats nicht viel gebracht)?
> 
> ...




einfach mal mit einem besseren reifen hinten probieren, der racing ralph hat nicht wirklich ein profil


----------



## Wave (1. August 2005)

nur auf die sattelspitze setzen


----------



## Unwichtig:) (9. September 2006)

also auch wenn der thread etwas älte rist.. mit 1 jahr fahrerfarung in badwilbad den downhillpakours mit hardtail runter verbessert die fahrtechnik ungemein...

mein problem.. hab seit ner woche ein neus hardtail und morgen ghets wied er ab in den schwarzwald.. hab total bammel weil ich 3% fahrgefühl für das bike hab^^ muss mal schauen wie'S mit dem DH teil klappt... ich schaffs aber imm UNTER 10 min


----------



## hagilein (10. September 2006)

du musst an steilen passagen bergauf echt am besten im sitzen und auf der sattelnase fahren und ich würde beim versuch echt keinen zu hohen gang einlegen sondern wirklich im ersten gang fahren und nicht auf geschwindigkeit, sondern auf einen runden tritt achten. wenn du einen unrunden tritt hast ist die gefahr einen rückwärtssalto zu machen oder die reifen durchdrehen zu lassen wesentlich höher! wenn auch das nicht hilft hast du einfach ne gabel mit zu hoher einbaulänge... dann musst du es evtl. mit einer federwegsferstellung probieren...


----------



## Hugo (10. September 2006)

besorg dir übern winter ne starrgabel und fahr mit der.
nächstes frühjahr mit federgabel haben sich deine probleme dann gelöst


----------



## Callimero (10. September 2006)

auf sattelspitze, nach vorne lehnen, denk lenker zur brust ziehen! 
wenn alles nichts hilft, dann hilft nur noch training 

viel spaß beim üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (10. September 2006)

Demnächst findet in Bad Wildbad wieder ein Marathon statt. Er führt auch ein kurzes Stück durch den BikerX/4 Cross. Viele Marathonfahrer schieben da ihr Bike an einigen Steilen Stellen runter. Von Fahrtechnik ist da nicht viel zu sehen. Mut fassen und üben!


----------



## Unwichtig:) (11. September 2006)

also die 4x ist meine lieblingsstrecke^^ aber ich kann da sowieso nicht mitreden weil ich dirtbiker/freerider bin und sowas "täglich" mache 
absteigen ist da nich
ein tipp: bei der 4x strecke: immer ordentlich gewicht auf's vorderrad und nur VOR den kurven bremsen, dann läuft alles glatt


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2006)

Na, wenn du aus KA kommst dann üb doch in Grötzingen, auf der BMX Bahn. Da habe ich immer meine Fahrttechnik auf vordermann gebracht. 
Ansonsten würde ich mit anderen fahren........bringt was!!!!


----------



## Sic Rider (20. Oktober 2006)

ich als freerider würde dir raten: zwei finger an beide bremsen, ar*** so weit nach hinten-unten wie möglich; tief durchatmen und ans siegertreppchen denken. das wird deinen mut auf vordermann bringen! und wenn du dich lang machst: wenn juckts? ich kenne nicht viele leute, die wegen einer schramme lange im krankenhaus gelegen haben.wenn du den zweiten tipp (den mit dem ar***) berücksichtigst kann sowieso nichts passieren. mit ellbogenprotektoren zu üben macht sinn, da die beim sturz das meiste abbekommen.WICHTIG: beim downhill gilt NICHT die regel "augen zu und durch!", sondern das gegenteil.fahr um die gröbsten hindernisse (dicke steine, riesige wurzeln etc.) herum.guck genau woher du fährst, sonst wars das.
also, viel glück und "augen auf und durch"!!


----------

